# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

Why does the hand written T look like M's

----------


## Crocodile

And why does the hand written English M look like the hand written Russian T?  ::  
The hand written Russian M and T are somewhat different:

----------

